# LETS TALK DOUBLE MAJORS! (aaaand journalism majors?)



## kxsmic (Jan 3, 2015)

so, i'm a high school senior contemplating college majors. i've gone back and forth on many things but have recently been thinking of doing a double major in journalism and international affairs. i had read that just having a journalism major isn't enough to break into the industry, and that you should instead try to specialize on the topic you want to write about. i love reading and writing about current events and was already interested in majoring in international affairs, so i figured why not combine the two? i'm just worried that the workload will be a bit much.

is anyone on here a journalism major or an international affairs major? or even double majoring in anything at all? i'd love to hear about your experience.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I think you should do a year with just one course load to see if you can handle it. At first I wanted to pursue a double major but I've actually had to drop some classes due to how much it is for me.


----------



## Misaki (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm a double major, although in psychology and history. I initially applied as a history student with some broad interests in culture, religion, and morality. With picking up psychology (with more of a neuroscience slant) as well, I came to prefer its more scientific approach and overall idea much better. In researching these sorts of things though, I find that a history background can be invaluable in lending some perspective and context. I've found many of my professors appreciate the way in which I've integrated the two, as well. 

For what it's worth, I think double majoring is often a good idea. Journalism and international affairs have an obvious and practical overlap, too. I'm not sure how the universities you're interested in work, but double majoring doesn't take any longer at mine, which makes it seem well worth going through with to me. Specializing or majoring in just one thing either results in you taking more courses in that one subject or loads more electives and such. If the total number of credits you need to graduate as a double major is the same, it's worth looking into at the very least. You're rarely going to be penalized for having a more versatile degree, especially if you can show that you're competent in both areas and integrate them effectively. If double majoring would take you longer, you could always look into doing a major and minor or something. Either way, I don't think you would find the workload to be an issue.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

kxsmic said:


> so, i'm a high school senior contemplating college majors. i've gone back and forth on many things but have recently been thinking of doing a double major in journalism and international affairs. i had read that just having a journalism major isn't enough to break into the industry, and that you should instead try to specialize on the topic you want to write about. i love reading and writing about current events and was already interested in majoring in international affairs, so i figured why not combine the two? i'm just worried that the workload will be a bit much.
> 
> is anyone on here a journalism major or an international affairs major? or even double majoring in anything at all? i'd love to hear about your experience.


Awwwh, I love cute little high school students. Okay I'm only a year older than you  But I think it's lovely how you're putting time and energy into this pivotal decision.

Speaking as a student at one of the top journalism school in the country (my country that is - the US), I have to say I'd rather pour my energy into an internship, my social life, clubs, and pristine grades - rather than focus on a double major. 

Up until a few weeks ago I wanted to double major in psychology and journalism, but I've come to realize that the extra degree will do very little for me career-wise. It might even serve as a hindrance to me!

I am, however, minoring in theatre because I took so many dual enrollment courses in highschool, that this minor should be a breeze.


I used to be a business major (throws up) and it would have been much easier double majoring within that concentration, as most of the main coursework is the same... But journalism is its own thang you know?  It's special.

My first semester of college I was legitimately considering a triple major... But I now realize that's silly and makes me look scattered and unfocused to a future employer.
I think a decisive major, maybe a complementary minor, and a slew of great work and club leadership experience would trump a double major -- but that's just me.


But. It also depends whether you're going into journalism or broadcast journalism. Or politics, as it would seem from what you mentioned.
I know you're young, so don't stress it, but if you do choose a double major in the end, be sure it supplements your vision for your future. I have a friend double majoring in journalism and pre law, and, hey, you know what? I'm crazy proud of her.

Keep in mind that she does call me at 2am crying because of the stress it puts on her though. Also, more credit hours = more monies. So really consider if that's what you want for yourself.

So, it could be best to pursue courses that cover major requirements for both majors and go from there.

Best of luck to you, you little high school munchkin you.


*I know this was a little hard to read. I'm hyped up on caffeine studying for some tests and I don't have time to edit. But, hey, I'm happy for you! Good luck.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

The world needs better journalists. I hope you find success for my own selfish needs. 

As for your second major (subject area) I would recommend looking at the end product. Where would you want to work, who would you want to work for? What's the demand/supply for international affairs, what are the working environments, how easy is it to break into the field? Try to get in contact with a reputable journalist and figure out if that's the perfect direction for you. While you're doing that, focus on your first major . Once you acclimate to college life and the course load, start to add to it.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Gossip Goat said:


> I think you should do a year with just one course load to see if you can handle it. At first I wanted to pursue a double major but I've actually had to drop some classes due to how much it is for me.


This, also remember that the "begininng" of college is the easiest part. Have fun with the specialized classes.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

aef8234 said:


> This, also remember that the "begininng" of college is the easiest part. Have fun with the specialized classes.


:::::


----------



## TML3193 (Jan 27, 2015)

Fern said:


> Speaking as a student at one of the top journalism school in the country (my country that is - the US), I have to say I'd rather pour my energy into an internship, my social life, clubs, and pristine grades - rather than focus on a double major.
> 
> Up until a few weeks ago I wanted to double major in psychology and journalism, but I've come to realize that the extra degree will do very little for me career-wise. It might even serve as a hindrance to me!


THIS, OP. 

Doing a single major and sprucing up your overall portfolio with extra-curriculars, volunteering, gaining work experience, and genuinely enjoying your time in university by having more of an opportunity for a social life is much better than dedicating your time to a double major.

I started with a double major in philosophy and history, realized that it wasn't going to help me, so I dropped it down to just a philosophy degree but I picked up two certificates (bilingualism with French and a certificate in law and social thought). Certificates are a great option, depending on how your school works, because it allows you to actually put your electives to use, instead of taking random courses.

With that extra time I did a TON of volunteering. I then received early acceptance to the number 2 law school in my country (Canada), so that's where I'm headed this fall, which was my goal.

tl;DR, do one major to give yourself more time to dedicate to volunteering, making social connections and friends, internships, and other things of that sort.


----------

